# Are you happy living in Venice, Florence, or Perugia?



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, all: Though I asked a version of this in August, and received a bunch of useful advice, I realize that no one actually answered this particular question: Are you happy living in any of these cities: Florence, Venice, Perugia, Siena, or Bologna? 

Is the quality of your life better for having decided to live in a town/city with terrific art and architecture? Do you actually go museum-hopping? Do you still walk through your city with delight? Did you make friends there, either with other expats, or with locals? Would you make the same decision again?

Thanks, folks.


----------



## AlexinSicily (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a Florentine, born, raised, and lived my first 25 years there (now living in the US, and planning a return in Italy, though not in Florence). Florentines may appear dour at first, and, like Venetians, a bit off with foreigners living in the city, often confused with the hordes of tourists overcrowding their cities. 

But one has to look well into not just the expats. The academic community, whether local or study abroad institutions from the US or UK, is always willing to connect. The Tuscan countryside is "residential" to many Brits, Germans, who either retire there or have a second home. 

One of my high school mates, Count Niccolo' Capponi, from the famed family which for long competed with the Medici's for supremacy, is quite a character, holding soirees with locals and expats, generally at restaurants and wineries. He was featured in the movie Hannibal, some scenes of which were shot in his family's palace, along the Arno river.
He's also a writer, historian of Renaissance Florence. It would be worth contacting him, or find out what he's up to.

Here's his FB page:

... oops, I can't post the link yet, since I have only 4 msgs. so far.

As to living happily with the non-so high cultural side of Florence, Venice, etc., that's another story. Italy can be frustrating, I know, and no "room with a view" can sometimes compensate for the bureaucratic wrangling, public transportation, discrepancies between the exigencies of modern life and preservation of beauty.


----------



## AlexinSicily (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's his FB page

https://it-it.facebook.com/Niccolò-Capponi-156831757792673/


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

AlexinSicily said:


> I'm a Florentine, born, raised, and lived my first 25 years there (now living in the US, and planning a return in Italy, though not in Florence). Florentines may appear dour at first, and, like Venetians, a bit off with foreigners living in the city, often confused with the hordes of tourists overcrowding their cities.
> 
> But one has to look well into not just the expats. The academic community, whether local or study abroad institutions from the US or UK, is always willing to connect. The Tuscan countryside is "residential" to many Brits, Germans, who either retire there or have a second home. ...


Thank you for the very kind and informative response, Alex. I'll certainly contact Count Capponi before my next visit.

I wonder whether any British or American expats living in these cities might also weigh in? I really want to know: do you avail yourselves of the art, music, and cultural activities these places afford? 

Thank you all.


----------



## sancerre (Mar 4, 2010)

I will be moving to Florence in June with an Elective Residence visa and have a one year rental apartment lease, so will be in touch later this year to let you know what my thoughts are.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

*Nice: thank you*



sancerre said:


> I will be moving to Florence in June with an Elective Residence visa and have a one year rental apartment lease, so will be in touch later this year to let you know what my thoughts are.


Thanks, I'm looking forward to any information you might want to share. I think I will love living in a city with classical art, architecture, and music, but I just have to wonder a bit whether anyone ever thinks that they will love a city for those reasons, and then finds that they don't actually use the city as much as they thought. I don't think that will be the case for me, but the more input I can get in advance, the better...


----------

